# peptides for injuries



## psych (Sep 25, 2016)

I figured I would ask it here since it would be a good conversation starter. Also I think it would be a good sticky for people searching for info for injuries. Cause there is some vague info on the net and incomplete posts on search.

1. How much bac water do you put in TB4 AND BPC to recon? 

2. Best time to take it. Am/Pm pre/post

3. Direct site or systemic

4. Duration/loading phases

5. Maintenance


----------



## Magnus82 (Sep 25, 2016)

Hey psych,  I had a message for you in this bit it never sent, so I'll post it here.  
I am a huge advocate of both bpc-157 and tb-500. I've seen them work miracles in both myself as well as many others.  The effects can be felt in just days and is very linear.  Both work well on their own,  but I do prefer a combination of the two.  Below is a protocol I've developed for using both compounds and is the most aggressive one I use. Both should be administered as close as possible to the injury.  Time of day in not a factor for either,  but the bpc-157 is best administered 2x daily.  

Week 1-2
Tb500 - 800mcg/day
BPC-157- 300mcg 2x/day
Weeks 3-4
Tb-500- 400mcg/day
BPC157- 300mcg 2x/day
Week 4-8
Tb500- 200mcg/day


----------



## psych (Sep 25, 2016)

sticky this shit MODS!


----------



## psych (Sep 25, 2016)

Whats the best volume to recon with , 1mL, 2mL...
Cause is it better to have the tb400 diluted alot or not. Cause I would just make the tb400 with 1ml and draw accordingly.


----------



## Magnus82 (Sep 25, 2016)

I prefer mg=ml reconstitution.  The higher mg stuff like some tb (5mg) I do mg=. 5ml reconstitution since those vials only hold a little over 3ml. Just easier math, 10mcg/iu with the 1:1 ratio and 20mcg/iu with the 2:1 ratio.


----------



## Nattydread (Sep 25, 2016)

Great info to have on hand. Thank you guys


----------



## ASHOP (Sep 26, 2016)

Magnus82 said:


> Hey psych,  I had a message for you in this bit it never sent, so I'll post it here.
> I am a huge advocate of both bpc-157 and tb-500. I've seen them work miracles in both myself as well as many others.  The effects can be felt in just days and is very linear.  Both work well on their own,  but I do prefer a combination of the two.  Below is a protocol I've developed for using both compounds and is the most aggressive one I use. Both should be administered as close as possible to the injury.  Time of day in not a factor for either,  but the bpc-157 is best administered 2x daily.
> 
> Week 1-2
> ...



Nice layout! I have to try this for a few nagging injuries that I have.


----------



## thewho41 (Oct 10, 2016)

Can someone recommend a peptide distributor please?


----------



## Sully (Oct 11, 2016)

thewho41 said:


> Can someone recommend a peptide distributor please?



We have 2 whole subforums full of sponsors at the top of the page. And, I'm fairly sure that asking for sources is against the rules here.


----------



## gh0st (Oct 19, 2016)

Magnus82 said:


> Hey psych,  I had a message for you in this bit it never sent, so I'll post it here.
> I am a huge advocate of both bpc-157 and tb-500. I've seen them work miracles in both myself as well as many others.  The effects can be felt in just days and is very linear.  Both work well on their own,  but I do prefer a combination of the two.  Below is a protocol I've developed for using both compounds and is the most aggressive one I use. Both should be administered as close as possible to the injury.  Time of day in not a factor for either,  but the bpc-157 is best administered 2x daily.
> 
> Week 1-2
> ...



ALso a huge advocate for tb500 and bpc157!
Great stuff for healing!

Great advice also! might not even need that much depending on how bad the injury is.


----------



## gh0st (Oct 19, 2016)

thewho41 said:


> Can someone recommend a peptide distributor please?



if its okay with staff ill post the peptide source i rep for

great source


----------



## Alexbigwarrior (May 16, 2017)

Nice sharing!


----------



## grizz (Sep 9, 2017)

I know I'm resurrecting an oldish thread here, but seriously, I'm glad this got posted. I've been trying to find some good info on bpc and this was pretty helpful.


----------



## Ivan85 (Sep 27, 2017)

When I tore my rotary cuff confirmed with an MRI, I was told that I would be lucky to be lifting weights for some time. I could barely raise my arm and driving was a hard task. 

My next MRI scan was booked in for eight weeks later in the meantime I ran a cycle of BPPC157 and TB500. The cycle its self-wasn't expensive within the first days my movement felt much better. However, I thought this was A placebo effect after only nine days my arm was moving freely. I didn't want to push things, so I did little movements... 4 weeks later I was lifting small weights, and on my next MRI scan my doctor was amazed at how fast that it healed I try to explain these peptides but it only went over his head. 

I still run them as a maintenance dose. 

my cycle was 

Thymosin Beta 4 (TB500)
Mix 1 ml water with each Vial of Thymosin Beta 4 (TB500). 

Dosage :
50iu / 1000mcg of TB500 Monday and Thursday

BPC157
Mix 2 ml water with each Vial of BPC157. 

Dosage:
14iu of BPC-157 first thing in the morning into the area as near as possible to the injury.

14iu of BPC-157 late evening into the area as near as possible to injury


I have read that BPC157 can be Sub Q as its a long release Peptide, however, i opted for the close to injury


----------



## Viking (Oct 6, 2017)

I have site injected gh and lr3 with success. Mainly an old elbow issue for me.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Oct 7, 2017)

I am going to order BPC-157 and TB-500 for my current knee issue. It's nearly recovered but still feeling not fully right so I am hoping they can help me out. I have used TB-500 in the past and the general recovery was fantastic. I will site inject the BPC but just put the TB-500 sub-q in my stomach.


----------



## Thaistick (Oct 13, 2017)

I've had great results using igf 1 for soft tissue injuries over the years. I can't explain how it works but it helped me.


----------



## odin (Oct 14, 2017)

Igf-1 has helped me as well. BPC-157 seems to be the best from what I have read. I know a few guys who have site injected it with good results.


----------



## PRIDE (Oct 14, 2017)

Ivan85 said:


> When I tore my rotary cuff confirmed with an MRI, I was told that I would be lucky to be lifting weights for some time. I could barely raise my arm and driving was a hard task.
> 
> My next MRI scan was booked in for eight weeks later in the meantime I ran a cycle of BPPC157 and TB500. The cycle its self-wasn't expensive within the first days my movement felt much better. However, I thought this was A placebo effect after only nine days my arm was moving freely. I didn't want to push things, so I did little movements... 4 weeks later I was lifting small weights, and on my next MRI scan my doctor was amazed at how fast that it healed I try to explain these peptides but it only went over his head.
> 
> ...



Did you have the rotator cuff surgery? My doctor told me I needed it on my right shoulder. Haven't gone to have it done but there are days when I have little to nothing for range of motion.


----------

